# Coming firmware for Canon Cinema EOS C70 to have internal 12-bit Cinema RAW Light



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2022)

> Canon will be officially announcing new firmware for the Canon Cinema EOS C70 next week. The new firmware will be available in March of 2022.
> I do not have all of the information about this new firmware, but this should make a lot of C70 shooters quite happy.
> About the coming firmware for the Canon Cinema EOS C70
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Tidy Media (Jan 14, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> _...but this should make a lot of C70 shooters quite happy._


Can confirm, hot damn!


----------



## Andy Westwood (Jan 14, 2022)

Lets hope it's better than the latest firmware for the R5 / R6 or C70 users may suddenly find they can only record in 720p


----------



## SirTarquin (Jan 14, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Does the mean the plans for the C200 Mk II that were rumored a year ago are now dead? Internal RAW was pretty much the one thing that was going to separate it from the C70, other than the physical camera body and maybe full size XLRs.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 14, 2022)

SirTarquin said:


> Does the mean the plans for the C200 Mk II that were rumored a year ago are now dead? Internal RAW was pretty much the one thing that was going to separate it from the C70, other than the physical camera body and maybe full size XLRs.


I have a feeling that a lot of these updates we are getting are due to the chip shortage. I bet Canon would gladly sell us new cinema cameras if they could get enough of the new line into production. They are probably going to focus on the upper cameras and then we also get the R5c, and updates for the c70. I’m very happy though.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2022)

SirTarquin said:


> Does the mean the plans for the C200 Mk II that were rumored a year ago are now dead? Internal RAW was pretty much the one thing that was going to separate it from the C70, other than the physical camera body and maybe full size XLRs.



Cinema EOS announcements have been delayed numerous times. I think they have likely continued R&D on the successor to the C200. I do believe there will be an 8K version of the C200 Mark II


----------



## Go Wild (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh boy.....Ohhhh Boyyyy!!!  My C70 will LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 14, 2022)

This is amazing. I wonder if they'll cap raw at 30fps. Hoping it goes all the way up to 120fps in 4k. And love that file size - actually makes it usable for a lot of scenarios.


----------



## SirTarquin (Jan 14, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> I have a feeling that a lot of these updates we are getting are due to the chip shortage. I bet Canon would gladly sell us new cinema cameras if they could get enough of the new line into production. They are probably going to focus on the upper cameras and then we also get the R5c, and updates for the c70. I’m very happy though.


I had a mix of emotions. The one thing that caused me to hold out on getting the C70 was the lack of raw and the chance of getting it with the same hardware for under $11K in an upcoming camera, so I was excited to see that now the C70 will have everything I'm looking for! At the same time, I think I might prefer the more tradition cinema camera body that the C200 II would have and was a little worried we might not ever see it.


Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Cinema EOS announcements have been delayed numerous times. I think they have likely continued R&D on the successor to the C200. I do believe there will be an 8K version of the C200 Mark II


If that is in fact the case, I wonder if it's still worth holding out a little longer and compare the two when we know more about them.


----------



## sirbarton (Jan 14, 2022)

SirTarquin said:


> I had a mix of emotions. The one thing that caused me to hold out on getting the C70 was the lack of raw and the chance of getting it with the same hardware for under $11K in an upcoming camera, so I was excited to see that now the C70 will have everything I'm looking for! At the same time, I think I might prefer the more tradition cinema camera body that the C200 II would have and was a little worried we might not ever see it.
> 
> If that is in fact the case, I wonder if it's still worth holding out a little longer and compare the two when we know more about them.



I have had the C70 for a while and the form factor I one of things that has never fully jelled with me. Some days I love that it is smaller and more like a DSLR body than my old C300 and other days I wish it was a little bigger and had more of the C100/C200 style of Body. Ergonomically it's way better than trying to shoot with a R5 but not quite as ideal as the old C100 or C200 which were the sweet spot for me.


----------



## PatrickA (Jan 15, 2022)

Hopefully this is an indication that the R5C could be priced aggressively. If the R5C was close to the price of the C70 on release it may reduce C70 sales as R5C has 8k, IBIS, better AF, full frame sensor, raw, takes photos and likely has a smaller body too. So people would potentially think ‘why would I pay any more for a C70?’ Hopefully this is Canon bolstering the C70 to justify it’s higher cost than the R5C?


----------



## jam05 (Jan 15, 2022)

Andy Westwood said:


> Lets hope it's better than the latest firmware for the R5 / R6 or C70 users may suddenly find they can only record in 720p


Not true for the R5


----------



## jam05 (Jan 15, 2022)

SirTarquin said:


> I had a mix of emotions. The one thing that caused me to hold out on getting the C70 was the lack of raw and the chance of getting it with the same hardware for under $11K in an upcoming camera, so I was excited to see that now the C70 will have everything I'm looking for! At the same time, I think I might prefer the more tradition cinema camera body that the C200 II would have and was a little worried we might not ever see it.
> 
> If that is in fact the case, I wonder if it's still worth holding out a little longer and compare the two when we know more about them.


Updates due to people using their Canon support page and sending in their comments and complaints to Canon vs spending their time complaining on forums. Canon USA has always promptly responding to my comments and complaints and have had success getting my concerns answered. For example, complaints about save camera settings to card sent in resulted in an update six months later.


----------



## Finn (Jan 15, 2022)

How is it RAW with those kind of data rates? That’s highly compressed. RED, so far, has had the insanely broad patent over compressed RAW.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh I'm excited about this update! Now only if we can do something about that autofocus. 50% better please Canon.


----------



## John Wilde (Jan 15, 2022)

RAW Light - so it's really rare?


----------



## Jacob Kelso (Jan 15, 2022)

PatrickA said:


> Hopefully this is an indication that the R5C could be priced aggressively. If the R5C was close to the price of the C70 on release it may reduce C70 sales as R5C has 8k, IBIS, better AF, full frame sensor, raw, takes photos and likely has a smaller body too. So people would potentially think ‘why would I pay any more for a C70?’ Hopefully this is Canon bolstering the C70 to justify it’s higher cost than the R5C?


There are other differences between two cameras. Not everyone cares much for shooting with hybrids. Me being one of them. The C70 has internal ND’s (which for me is huge), shutter angle (which is great if you change frame rates often and quickly), XLR inputs, 13 assignable buttons (I use every one of them), and although the sensor is super 35 it’s dual gain with 16 stops of dynamic range and looks amazing. Don’t get me wrong. The R5C sounds great and I might upgrade to one as a B-camera to my C70. There are differences between the two. My guess is the R5C will be priced between $4,000 and $4,300. This very site said a while back it would be priced significantly less than the C70.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 15, 2022)

I’m going to call bs on this. There are only SD card slots in the C70, so I doubt raw will be an option internally.


----------



## Mik (Jan 15, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> This is amazing. I wonder if they'll cap raw at 30fps. Hoping it goes all the way up to 120fps in 4k. And love that file size - actually makes it usable for a lot of scenarios.


This seems to be a new RAW format with 670mbs datarate. If C200 is an indication 50p and 60p might be possible with 10bit instead of 12bit. But 120p is probably not possible with that datarates. And increasing datarate probably not an option due to SD-Cards limitations.


----------



## aeronium (Jan 15, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m going to call bs on this. There are only SD card slots in the C70, so I doubt raw will be an option internally.


V90 cards are more than capable to handle raw video. Look at blackmagic.

I saw the specs on the canon uk site before it got taken down. It has a 645Mbps raw data rate


----------



## padam (Jan 15, 2022)

aeronium said:


> V90 cards are more than capable to handle raw video. Look at blackmagic.
> 
> I saw the specs on the canon uk site before it got taken down. It has a 645Mbps raw data rate


So up to 4k30p only, no 4k60p? Or is that 10-bit instead of 12-bit at the same data rate?


----------



## Mik (Jan 15, 2022)

If it‘s like on the C200 then 24/25/30p in 12bit and 50/60p in 10bit. But we don‘t know yet.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 15, 2022)

aeronium said:


> V90 cards are more than capable to handle raw video. Look at blackmagic.
> 
> I saw the specs on the canon uk site before it got taken down. It has a 645Mbps raw data rate


Did it say internally?


----------



## jam05 (Jan 15, 2022)

sirbarton said:


> I have had the C70 for a while and the form factor I one of things that has never fully jelled with me. Some days I love that it is smaller and more like a DSLR body than my old C300 and other days I wish it was a little bigger and had more of the C100/C200 style of Body. Ergonomically it's way better than trying to shoot with a R5 but not quite as ideal as the old C100 or C200 which were the sweet spot for me.


Never had either c100/c200. The C70 is perfect for my style of shootin


PatrickA said:


> Hopefully this is an indication that the R5C could be priced aggressively. If the R5C was close to the price of the C70 on release it may reduce C70 sales as R5C has 8k, IBIS, better AF, full frame sensor, raw, takes photos and likely has a smaller body too. So people would potentially think ‘why would I pay any more for a C70?’ Hopefully this is Canon bolstering the C70 to justify it’s higher cost than the R5C?


Will not reduce C70 sales in 2022 that's for sure. A "B" or parallel camera. One shoots S35 and the other doesn't. One is Neflix certified, if that is a requirement from a Netflix Manager. How many creators with a sizeable budget will rush out and preorder a camera to be delivered maybe 6 months away in 2022? It fits the niche for those R5 photograher/videograhers that would prefer their backup camera to be setup to record unlimited 8k internally.


----------



## esspy2 (Jan 15, 2022)

Any news on the C50 box camera?


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 15, 2022)

PatrickA said:


> Hopefully this is an indication that the R5C could be priced aggressively. If the R5C was close to the price of the C70 on release it may reduce C70 sales as R5C has 8k, IBIS, better AF, full frame sensor, raw, takes photos and likely has a smaller body too. So people would potentially think ‘why would I pay any more for a C70?’ Hopefully this is Canon bolstering the C70 to justify it’s higher cost than the R5C?


Like mentioned, the C70 has a lot more features designed around video production. And that DGO sensor is already a big differentiator between the 2. The R5 has 8K and full frame, but the overall quality of the sensor for video is much better on the C70/C300 MIII. Especially as it is designed specifically for video, vs having to do hybrid responsibilities like the R5 sensor has to do.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 15, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> Like mentioned, the C70 has a lot more features designed around video production. And that DGO sensor is already a big differentiator between the 2. The R5 has 8K and full frame, but the overall quality of the sensor for video is much better on the C70/C300 MIII. Especially as it is designed specifically for video, vs having to do hybrid responsibilities like the R5 sensor has to do.


what makes the cinema cameras better for video image quality wise. Is it the sensor, the software, or the processor. isn't the r5 more advanced but just geared towards photo more. I mean outside of the DGO


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 15, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> Like mentioned, the C70 has a lot more features designed around video production. And that DGO sensor is already a big differentiator between the 2. The R5 has 8K and full frame, but the overall quality of the sensor for video is much better on the C70/C300 MIII. Especially as it is designed specifically for video, vs having to do hybrid responsibilities like the R5 sensor has to do.


That DGO sensor is my favorite part. Can pretty much see in the dark with fast primes.


----------



## Wojdarm (Jan 15, 2022)

Still hoping they add a timelapse function to the C70. It’s a small thing, but the ability to do a basic timelapse anytime I’m shooting would be great. Maybe in this update? (In raw it would be even better!)


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 15, 2022)

RayValdez360 said:


> what makes the cinema cameras better for video image quality wise. Is it the sensor, the software, or the processor. isn't the r5 more advanced but just geared towards photo more. I mean outside of the DGO


Usually a combination of all the above, plus far more usability and features from an ergonomics standpoint. A cinema camera has tons of ports, expandability, etc. outside of the technical capabilities. Look at a C300 Mark III - it can be applied to so many types of productions because of its sheer versatility in its body design, let alone its technical image quality like it's DGO sensor quality, internal raw, 4K/120P raw, etc.

The R5 may seem more advanced, but that's just from an optics standpoint (not glass lol). 8K, full frame, etc. are great, but at the compromise of having to serve a hybrid nature. The DGO sensor is purpose built for video. It's smaller at Super35, but only like under 9MP, so it has a much larger pixel pitch. It's also dual gain output which is essentially a real-time HDR recording from the sensor, vs the standard front side intake of the R5 sensor. Because of such, despite the FF sensor, it still has far less dynamic range than the Super35 DGO. It seems Clog3 already pushes the limits of that sensor, whereas Clog2 really is designed to exploit the added range from these video-specific sensors like the DGO one.

Like mentioned above, these DGO cinema cameras can see in the dark so cleanly. I've used an R5 and R6 as compliment B or C cameras on some shoots and although they are great that they can match the C300 MIII for some shot matching, you can see the difference in the images when you have to push them a bit. The R5/R6 get a lot noisier a lot faster and their higher ISO noise is certainly more prominent. The DGO sensor stays so clean for so long as you go up the ISO.

So just holistically, the whole system for a cinema camera is more purpose built, hence why you get much better video quality potential. It comes from both the better technical specs of the imaging system, combined with the ergonomics and expandability provided by the bodies of these cameras.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 15, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> Usually a combination of all the above, plus far more usability and features from an ergonomics standpoint. A cinema camera has tons of ports, expandability, etc. outside of the technical capabilities. Look at a C300 Mark III - it can be applied to so many types of productions because of its sheer versatility in its body design, let alone its technical image quality like it's DGO sensor quality, internal raw, 4K/120P raw, etc.
> 
> The R5 may seem more advanced, but that's just from an optics standpoint (not glass lol). 8K, full frame, etc. are great, but at the compromise of having to serve a hybrid nature. The DGO sensor is purpose built for video. It's smaller at Super35, but only like under 9MP, so it has a much larger pixel pitch. It's also dual gain output which is essentially a real-time HDR recording from the sensor, vs the standard front side intake of the R5 sensor. Because of such, despite the FF sensor, it still has far less dynamic range than the Super35 DGO. It seems Clog3 already pushes the limits of that sensor, whereas Clog2 really is designed to exploit the added range from these video-specific sensors like the DGO one.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Also, most Canon Cinema Cameras have a native ISO of 800, while almost all DSLRs and Mirrorless camers start at the bottom, typically native at 100 ISO. That makes a huge difference when shooting in low light and the amount of noise you have to deal with.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 15, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> Absolutely. Also, most Canon Cinema Cameras have a native ISO of 800, while almost all DSLRs and Mirrorless camers start at the bottom, typically native at 100 ISO. That makes a huge difference when shooting in low light and the amount of noise you have to deal with.


This is a great point. They rate Clog 3's native ISO at 800 for the R5/R6 as well to get the maximum DR, but if you actually put that in practice, you see the noise a lot more in comparison to the same shot with the C70/C300 at the same ISO and Clog3, which is completely clean. It's primarily because Clog3 was designed for the cinema cameras first, so they take into account the native ISO of those cameras.

Canon is still suggesting using the same native ISO of 800 on the R5/R6 to maximize the dynamic range, but you are now having to shoot at 800 to maximize the DR benefits at the expense of the added noise.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 15, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> This is a great point. They rate Clog 3's native ISO at 800 for the R5/R6 as well to get the maximum DR, but if you actually put that in practice, you see the noise a lot more in comparison to the same shot with the C70/C300 at the same ISO and Clog3, which is completely clean. It's primarily because Clog3 was designed for the cinema cameras first, so they take into account the native ISO of those cameras.
> 
> Canon is still suggesting using the same native ISO of 800 on the R5/R6 to maximize the dynamic range, but you are now having to shoot at 800 to maximize the DR benefits at the expense of the added noise.


c log 3 on the r5 is noisy at any iso. I wonder if it was rushed or it is a hardware issue. I mean if they tweaked it could it be as good as the c70 at least in c log 3. I am just wondering what is the real deal with the DR limits in Canon hybrid cameras.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 15, 2022)

RayValdez360 said:


> c log 3 on the r5 is noisy at any iso. I wonder if it was rushed or it is a hardware issue. I mean if they tweaked it could it be as good as the c70 at least in c log 3. I am just wondering what is the real deal with the DR limits in Canon hybrid cameras.


It's primarily hardware. Remember, these Clog formats were originally designed to maximize the DR of their cinema-line sensors, which are very different than their photo/hybrid sensors. Clog3 was meant to be an in-between of their Clog and Clog2 profiles (and was built for the previous cinema sensor line before the DGO sensors came to market). It seems like Canon just ported over these log profiles to the R5/R6 and that's it. They weren't originally designed for these sensors, which just don't have the same DR and high ISO noise characteristics as the cinema sensors.

Take the R5 for example - in realtime it has to downsample that 45MPs to the resolutions needed for 4K or 8K which requires a lot of processing power, hence the overheating in those bodies, since they are passively cooled. Meanwhile the DGO sensor in the C70/C300 MIII are basically a 1-to-1 record for the 4K formats they have with active cooling in their bodies, hence why they have abilities like real-time DGO output at up to 60fps or unlimited 4K/120P recording, even in RAW. Their pixel pitch size and quality simply allow for a better output.

If you look at the FF sensor in the C500 MII, it's quality is far better than the R5's hybrid sensor for video too. And it's design is more in-line with the R5's FF, as its a standard front-side sensor. It's even from the previous generation of cinema sensors and not even DGO. All before the R5's newest sensor design. 

All of this is because it was purpose built for video. It's FF and around 19MP, so it maximizes its sensor for its pixel pitch quality. And you see it when you look at its output.

It's amazing that the new DGO sensor matches or exceeds the FF from the C500 MII in many regards, despite the sensor size difference. It's a real testament to the quality of that sensor. What's exciting is when Canon applies DGO to a FF cinema sensor. Then we'll have the best of all worlds!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 15, 2022)

PowerMike G5 said:


> It's primarily hardware. Remember, these Clog formats were originally designed to maximize the DR of their cinema-line sensors, which are very different than their photo/hybrid sensors. Clog3 was meant to be an in-between of their Clog and Clog2 profiles (and was built for the previous cinema sensor line before the DGO sensors came to market). It seems like Canon just ported over these log profiles to the R5/R6 and that's it. They weren't originally designed for these sensors, which just don't have the same DR and high ISO noise characteristics as the cinema sensors.
> 
> Take the R5 for example - in realtime it has to downsample that 45MPs to the resolutions needed for 4K or 8K which requires a lot of processing power, hence the overheating in those bodies, since they are passively cooled. Meanwhile the DGO sensor in the C70/C300 MIII are basically a 1-to-1 record for the 4K formats they have with active cooling in their bodies, hence why they have abilities like real-time DGO output at up to 60fps or unlimited 4K/120P recording, even in RAW. Their pixel pitch size and quality simply allow for a better output.
> 
> ...


Yes and yes to both posts there.
It would be nice if Canon made a log profile specifically for their mirrorless cameras like the r5 and r6 that’s at least an improvement over using repurposed cinema log profiles. However I imagine how ofter they add new models of those cameras vs cinema cameras might prove time consuming for them. Cinema cameras are not updated as often.

I know a lot of people that really like using the c70 with the Canon Speed booster to get the full frame field of view, though not the same depth of field of course, over forking out the cash for a c500 MK II set up. It’s really a nice comprise at a more budget friendly level if you’re able to go without that next level of cinema features, plus, DGO and full frame field of view.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 15, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m going to call bs on this. There are only SD card slots in the C70, so I doubt raw will be an option internally.


Doesn't make sense to me either. I'm thinking that it will be an HDMI out upgrade. The R5 can export 12 bit Raw light through HDMI to an Atomos Ninja V+.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 15, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Doesn't make sense to me either. I'm thinking that it will be an HDMI out upgrade. The R5 can export 12 bit Raw light through HDMI to an Atomos Ninja V+.


This screenshot is from Canon Uk’s website before they took it down. Took the screenshot myself.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 16, 2022)

RayValdez360 said:


> c log 3 on the r5 is noisy at any iso. I wonder if it was rushed or it is a hardware issue. I mean if they tweaked it could it be as good as the c70 at least in c log 3. I am just wondering what is the real deal with the DR limits in Canon hybrid cameras.


Here's a look at the power of the DGO sensor. Canon C300 Mark III DGO S35 vs Sony FX9 Full Frame.

5:04: Here they do a shadow lift to see how much noise comes in from extreme underexposure in RAW.





6:00: Here is the same thing in the compressed codecs.





Amazing especially given the sensor size.


----------



## JaimeAndresPhoto1 (Jan 16, 2022)

I love my C70 and if this is real.... IT IS HUGE!!! At least for me!! I've been wanting to get my teeth on some raw footage and I even contemplated getting a Komodo, but that would be crazy and would not be able to afford it unless I see the C70, which does everything I need and more. This would be the cherry on top! I can see a lot C300 Mk3 owners being pissed as hell about this tho! LOL!


----------



## zidane (Jan 16, 2022)

JaimeAndresPhoto1 said:


> I can see a lot C300 Mk3 owners being pissed as hell about this tho! LOL!


Not this C300mk3 owner. A lot of us also own C70s as b-cams… I’d be super happy if this is confirmed.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 16, 2022)

zidane said:


> Not this C300mk3 owner. A lot of us also own C70s as b-cams… I’d be super happy if this is confirmed.


Yeah same here. I'm happy that the C70 is getting expanded as I use it as a B cam to my C300 MIII.

There's also rumors on possible upgrades/expansions for the C300/C500 cameras as well, so let see how those pan out.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 16, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> This screenshot is from Canon Uk’s website before they took it down. Took the screenshot myself.


Yeah I read that. I'm ready if it's somehow possible to record at a data rate of 645mb/s on to a 300mb/s card. I also have a Ninja V+ if it isn't possible. Works for me either way.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 16, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Yeah I read that. I'm ready if it's somehow possible to record at a data rate of 645mb/s on to a 300mb/s card. I also have a Ninja V+ if it isn't possible. Works for me either way.


V90 means 90 million bytes/second (90MB/s) guaranteed write speed for video. One byte is 8 bits so 90 million bytes/second is 720 million bits/second (720Mb/s) which is greater than 645 million bits/second. Where are you getting this 300mb/s?


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 16, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> V90 means 90 million bytes/second (90MB/s) guaranteed write speed for video. One byte is 8 bits so 90 million bytes/second is 720 million bits/second (720Mb/s) which is greater than 645 million bits/second. Where are you getting this 300mb/s?


Lol Thanks for the math lesson. My previous response was meant as sarcasm but thank goodness you dropped the math for people who need it, (also sarcasm) considering that All of my v90 cards say 300mb/s. Only very specific v90 cards work in the C70 for 10bit 4K intraframe capture which records @410mb/s. Again all of those numbers really do not matter to me. I care that it works when I want need it to work. Soon this will no longer be a rumor and everyone can calm down. Get out and create with what you have.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 16, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Lol Thanks for the math lesson. My previous response was meant as sarcasm but thank goodness you dropped the math for people who need it, (also sarcasm) considering that All of my v90 cards say 300mb/s. Only very specific v90 cards work in the C70 for 10bit 4K intraframe capture which records @410mb/s. Again all of those numbers really do not matter to me. I care that it works when I want need it to work. Soon this will no longer be a rumor and everyone can calm down. Get out and create with what you have.


I've been told countless times that I have no sense of humor. I find it's safer to assume that it's not a joke when it is than risk making the opposite mistake. What manufacturer's cards say 300mb/s and V90, on the same card?


----------



## Tidy Media (Jan 16, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> I've been told countless times that I have no sense of humor. I find it's safer to assume that it's not a joke when it is than risk making the opposite mistake. What manufacturer's cards say 300mb/s and V90, on the same card?


SanDisk Extreme PRO do
Although there may be confusion around the MB (Megabyte) vs Mb (Megabit) printing, I'm inclined to believe it's the former as 300Mbps is under the speed needed for V90 classification (minimum 90 Megabyte per second sustained write speed)

The cards appear with 300MB/S on them not 300Mb/s


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 16, 2022)

Tidy Media said:


> SanDisk Extreme PRO do
> Although there may be confusion around the MB (Megabyte) vs Mb (Megabit) printing, I'm inclined to believe it's the former as 300Mbps is under the speed needed for V90 classification (minimum 90 Megabyte per second sustained write speed)
> 
> The cards appear with 300MB/S on them not 300Mb/s


I think they're saying that the maximum BURST write speed is 300 million bytes/second. How would you verify whether that claim was true or false? Capitalization matters. Technically a lower case "m" means milli- or 1/1000. How reliably do those V90 SanDisk cards work with the C70 at high data rates?


----------



## Jacob Kelso (Jan 17, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> I think they're saying that the maximum BURST write speed is 300 million bytes/second. How would you verify whether that claim was true or false? Capitalization matters. Technically a lower case "m" means milli- or 1/1000. How reliably do those V90 SanDisk cards work with the C70 at high data rates?


I can’t speak for ScanDisk in this camera but stay away from Lexar V90’s. Total garbage. Unfortunately I learned that the hard way. I have since moved on to ProGrade and haven’t had any issues with them.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 17, 2022)

You can see independent testing of SD cards at a couple of sites including the UHS-II cards that the C70 supports....
https://cameraneeds.com/best-memory-card-for-canon-eos-c70/
https://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/sd-memory-card-faq/fastest-memory-card/
https://havecamerawilltravel.com/fastest-sd-cards/


----------



## jvillain (Jan 17, 2022)

Finn said:


> How is it RAW with those kind of data rates? That’s highly compressed. RED, so far, has had the insanely broad patent over compressed RAW.


The same way BRAW is I suspect. People say BRAW isn't real RAW, I am not sure what the basis for that is, but it gives me every thing want from RAW so I don't care.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 17, 2022)

jvillain said:


> The same way BRAW is I suspect. People say BRAW isn't real RAW, I am not sure what the basis for that is, but it gives me every thing want from RAW so I don't care.


I think Canon pays Red or they have some sort of patent-swap or agreement. Canon's raw is true compressed raw, like ProRes Raw or Redcode, whereas BRaw is not true raw. But, it makes sense that Canon was the first to have internal raw and keeps making more compressed raw codecs while Red was the first (and only) non-Canon brand to use the RF-Mount (on both Komodo and V-Raptor). I'd guess that's the partnership/agreement. Raw for Mount.


----------



## jvillain (Jan 17, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> I think Canon pays Red or they have some sort of patent-swap or agreement. Canon's raw is true compressed raw, like ProRes Raw or Redcode, whereas BRaw is not true raw. But, it makes sense that Canon was the first to have internal raw and keeps making more compressed raw codecs while Red was the first (and only) non-Canon brand to use the RF-Mount (on both Komodo and V-Raptor). I'd guess that's the partnership/agreement. Raw for Mount.


No one knows what this new RAW format is so it is hard to say if it is true RAW or not.


----------



## Mik (Jan 17, 2022)

jvillain said:


> The same way BRAW is I suspect. People say BRAW isn't real RAW, I am not sure what the basis for that is, but it gives me every thing want from RAW so I don't care.


Cinema RAW Light is a "true" RAW format, probably Cinema RAW Light LT will be too. Canon happens to have a Lens Mount Red likes to use, so these companies have mutual interests. But then Nikon is also bringing ProResRAW and its own RAW format to the Z9. Maybe there's somthing going on with that infamous Red patent backstage we all don't know anything about...


----------



## Mik (Jan 17, 2022)

jvillain said:


> No one knows what this new RAW format is so it is hard to say if it is true RAW or not.


It's labeled Cinema RAW Light LT, so we can assume it's just CRM with lower datarates. And this is how Canon describes CRM: «In fact, it isn’t a movie file at all, it’s simply a container for all that raw sensor data, and it has to be unpacked, debayered and modified in software before being exported in a choice of formats appropriate for ingestion into popular post-production packages.»
Source: https://www.canon-europe.com/pro/stories/cinema-raw-light/


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 17, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> I've been told countless times that I have no sense of humor. I find it's safer to assume that it's not a joke when it is than risk making the opposite mistake. What manufacturer's cards say 300mb/s and V90, on the same card?


All good Bob. It’s always tough when you're reading vs a face to face conversation. It really is a great "portable" cinema camera as is. Very exciting when a company releases updates that matter so Raw will be great if the rumor is true. Honestly a bump to the auto focus will be the biggest and most useful upgrade to this camera in my opinion. . 


Bob Howland said:


> I've been told countless times that I have no sense of humor. I find it's safer to assume that it's not a joke when it is than risk making the opposite mistake. What manufacturer's cards say 300mb/s and V90, on the same card?


----------



## Tidy Media (Jan 18, 2022)

2Cents said:


> All good Bob. It’s always tough when you're reading vs a face to face conversation. It really is a great "portable" cinema camera as is. Very exciting when a company releases updates that matter so Raw will be great if the rumor is true. Honestly a bump to the auto focus will be the biggest and most useful upgrade to this camera in my opinion. .


An AF update is honestly higher up on my list of wants from new firmware, the C70's AF isn't very good. It's a shame, they have the tech in the R series line for much stickier tracking that seems to hunt far less.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 18, 2022)

Now I'm thinking if it could be possible to port CRL LT to Canon R6. It has dual SD and supports V90 cards. We have to dream these difficult times... it's good for our health hehe!


----------

